

MongoDB 2.8 set to support finer grained locks - addisonj
https://jira.mongodb.org/browse/SERVER-1240?focusedCommentId=492129&page=com.atlassian.jira.plugin.system.issuetabpanels:comment-tabpanel#comment-492129

======
addisonj
Another really interesting tidbit in that comment: 2.6 apparently supports
multiple indexes per query (!)

Somehow, it seems like the change list [0] doesn't indicate that at all...

0 - [http://docs.mongodb.org/master/release-
notes/2.6/](http://docs.mongodb.org/master/release-notes/2.6/)

~~~
ddorian43
the issue is fixed:

[https://jira.mongodb.org/browse/SERVER-3071](https://jira.mongodb.org/browse/SERVER-3071)

~~~
addisonj
hrm, seems sad that you have to dig through jira to find the (arguably) most
important feature of the 2.6 release

~~~
ddorian43
can only use 2 indexes for now

